# Controlling interior lights



## kkri49 (Mar 18, 2012)

I use a doodlebug with a digitrax decoder and pulling a trailer as a tourist railroad on my layout. The decoder and my Prodigy Express cab allow me to control the headlight, but the interior lights are always on. How can I turn them off when the train is idle? How can I dim them for daytime use


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

You have to give me a little more to go on.
Digitrax makes a bunch of decoders, and all have their differences.
A picture of the install might help too, and you might have to give me the CV#s in order for me to be able to tell you if it's been programed to dim the lights, let alone if the are on a function.
Have you tried all the function keys?
Are they always on?
Sound or no sound?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Sean,

KKRI49 replied (but inadvertently via email to the Mod/Admin team) as follows:

~~~

Sorry, I'm a novice and I barely know what to ask. I appreciate your time.

I was mistaken. The decoder is the factory installed Bachmann.
I didn't program any CVs
Function keys do nothing. 
Always on.
No Sound.


~~~

KKRI -- To reply to a post, use the Post Quick Reply editor/button down on the bottom of this thread, or the Post Reply button on the top/left of this thread.

Regards,

TJ


----------



## kkri49 (Mar 18, 2012)

*No Control of Interior Lighting*

Appreciate your attempt to help. Just confirmed with Bachmann that the decoder does not controll interior lights.

kkri49


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks TJ for the Repost,

kkri49 You have 4 options,
Option 1 Is the pits, but just leave it as is.
Option 2 Install a switch to shut off and dim the interior lights.
Both of these next 2 options Can be done by you, a local shop, or ME.
Option 3 install a 4 function decoder that would allow complete control of operation and lighting.
Option 4 Do the same as 3 with sound, While doodlebugs have a rather boring gas electric combination, it would give you a horn and bell and other sounds which is neat!


----------



## kkri49 (Mar 18, 2012)

*Options*

I appreciate the help but I need more details, if you don't mind.

Where would I get the switch you refer to?
Where can I find out more about the decoders for optiond 3 and 4?

kkri49


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The switch option can be gotten at a radio shack, a SPST will work great for this.
There are several decoders that will work for options 3 and 4. 
Just ask what you want to know!


----------

